

Which Programming Language Should You Learn To Make Money? - par
http://devcodehack.com/which-programming-language-should-you-learn-to-make-money/

======
ifandelse
Dare I be the first to offer what some may think of as cliche advice: find the
language(s) you _love_ working in first, then make money at them (and that
might require moving to a different market). I was a data warehouse architect
for a while - and was paid more than most of my time as an app dev, but I was
miserable doing it. Then I spent time in all layers of .NET (C#), and while I
enjoyed it, my passion is really open web tech (focusing on the client
mostly). In Nashville, .NET is one of the top money makers for devs, so
whenever I discussed moving out of .NET to focus on HTML/js, the conversation
always turned to "but .NET pays the bills!" Thankfully I can say that I've
landed a job that lets me do what I love, not stressing over "OH man, I have
to learn platform X - which I hate - just to the bills." My own personal
version of hell would be having to specialize in SharePoint....

~~~
ifandelse
I should add that I do appreciate how the article encouraged more than one
language, and emphasized that you need to think through how and with what kind
of development do you want to make money - not just 'which language'...

~~~
par
Thank you.

